# (Nur) böse Russen in Zypern? Vorsicht, Heuchler!



## catch23 (20 Januar 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article112920397/Die-zweifelhafte-Rettung-der-Schwarzgeld-Insel.html



> Allerdings bemüht sich Berlin, die Hilfen an Bedingungen zu knüpfen. So soll eine unabhängige Expertengruppe prüfen, inwieweit Schwarzgeld und Steuerhinterziehung zum Geschäftsmodell der Insel gehören.
> (...)
> "Dass eine Insel mit Schwarzgeld-Geschäftsmodell EU-Mitglied wird, war von Anfang an ein Witz", sagte der Hannoveraner Finanzprofessor Stefan Homburg der "Welt". "Als ich zum ersten Mal gehört habe, dass dieses Land nun auch noch gerettet werden soll, konnte ich es erst kaum glauben."
> (...)
> "Die Systemrelevanz Zyperns", sagte Ifo-Chef Hans-Werner Sinn der "Welt am Sonntag", "beschränkt sich auf die russische Schwarzgeldwäscherei."


Ist dieses Gerede eigentlich irgendwie mit Fakten belegt? Gibt es denn Statistiken, wie viele *DEUTSCHE* in Zypern "Steuern sparen"? Sind nicht einige Steuersparfüchse vom Affenfelsen nach Zypern gezogen, als es in Gibraltar schwieriger wurde?

Also ich kenne da einige Beispiele... Manche sind in den Medien (M**w**), andere nicht... (W***c***)...

Dass die Russen tatsächlich in Zypern aktiv sind, ist Fakt, kein Zweifel. Aber sie sind dort nicht allein...
Und auch die Steuermilliarden, die Apple, Google und viele andere in Irland gespart haben, zahlt letzten Endes der EU-Durchschnittsbürger. Das ist dann wohl in Ordnung. Sind ja US-Firmen.

P.S.:
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article1721041/Fluchtpunkte-fuers-Geld-in-Europa.html


> Die Insel hat sich trotz aller Widrigkeiten zu einem respektablen internationalen Geschäfts- und Finanzzentrum entwickelt. Für Anleger, die sich nicht allzu gern in die Karten gucken lassen, hat Zypern ein Lockmittel: das Bankgeheimnis. Das allerdings gilt nur für Konten, die bei der Central Bank of Cyprus geführt werden.


 
http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/mittelstand/0,2828,355268-4,00.html


> Zypern - Insel für Steuersparer
> 
> Von Anfang an wird mit guten Gewinnen gerechnet. In Deutschland gehen davon etwa 40 Prozent Körperschaftsteuer, Gewerbesteuer und Solidaritätszuschlag an den Staat. In Zypern sind es nur 10 Prozent.
> Interessiert sich da noch jemand für Abschreibungssätze und dergleichen? Nein - aber selbst wenn: alles im grünen Bereich. Gründet unsere deutsche GmbH dort eine Tochtergesellschaft, so können die Gewinne - nach Zahlung der 10 Prozent zypriotischen Körperschaftsteuer - an die deutsche GmbH ausgeschüttet werden und sind hier zunächst steuerfrei.
> ...


 
Heuchler!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Januar 2013)

Nun, wenn man sich ansieht, wo mir unseriös erscheinende Firmen sitzen, die in Deutschland tätig sind, dann ist es nahezu immer Zypern. Aufgefallen sind mir in den letzten Monaten vor allem Branchenbücher, aber auch z.B. Firmen wie Sellerfox, eine Firma, die derzeit äußerst agressiv, heimtückisch und ohne Einwilligung der Betroffenen umfangreiche personenbezogen Daten aus eBay-Auktionen und Käufen sammelt und Käuferprofile erstellt.

Ich weiß nicht ob jemand von Euch schon mal versucht hat einen Handelsregisterauszug aus Zypern zu bekommen, um zu erfahren wer den die Eigentümer und Hinterleute hinter den merkwürdigen Firmen sind. In Deutschland hat man den Eintrag immerhalb von ein paar Sekunden kostenlos abgerufen. In Zypern bezahlt man für jede Kopie einer Seite aus dem Handelsregister mindestens 15 Euro und es kommen einige Seiten zusammen, die Seiten erhält man vermutlich erst nach vielen Monaten, denn hat man es eilig, dann verdoppelt sich der Preis und dafür hat man die Zusicherung, daß die Unterlagen binnen eines Monats verschickt werden.

Zypern ist offensichtlich das Zentrum der organisierten Kriminalität in Europa. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn die Banken dort den Bach runtergehen und Russen wie Deutsche ihr Schwarzgeld verlieren. Ein Staat, der keine Steuern erhebt, soll nicht jammern, wenn er kein Geld hat.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2013)

Zypriotische Behörden sind aber bestechlich - durch Charme!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2013)

> Bundesfinanzminister Wolfgang Schäuble zeigte sich kompromisslos und besteht auf einem Beitrag des Landes an seiner Sanierung. Das zyprische Geschäftsmodell aus niedrigen Steuern und geringen Kontrollen sei gescheitert, sagte Schäuble im ZDF. Schäuble machte ausschließlich die Zyprer für die Krise verantwortlich.


http://www.dw.de/zypern-kämpft-ums-überleben/a-16684771
Die Heuchelei geht weiter... Denn, mein lieber Herr Schäuble: "Geringe Kontrollen" des gesamten Finanzmarktes sind eine der Hauptursachen für die ganze Katastrophe, außerdem sind "niedrige Steuern" ein Instrument, dass beileibe nicht auf Zypern beschränkt ist. Mit welcher Coolness man nun Zypern zu Grabe trägt, während man einen Laden wie die HRE mit viel mehr Milliarden gerettet hat - es wird jeden Tag absurder. Ob ich nun russische Geldwäscher unterstütze oder bayrische Kriminelle im Anzug - das ist mir als Steuerzahler dann auch schon egal.


> Merkel bleibt hart: Zyperns Bankkunden müssten für die Krise bezahlen


Das ist lächerlich, da die großen Profiteure mit ihrem Kapital längst weg sind. Warum hat man jahrelang zugeschaut und das Geschäftsmodell der Zyprioten toleriert und jetzt haut man auf die Kleinen? Das ist ein Zynismus, für den sich Merkel, Schäuble und Co schämen sollten. Voraussetzung dafür wäre allerdings eine emotional-moralische Grundausstattung, die ich weder dem einen noch der anderen noch sicher attestieren kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...-geschaefte-in-steueroasen-enttarnt-1.1639751


> Wer steckt wirklich hinter zwielichtigen Briefkastenfirmen? Eine anonyme Quelle hat der SZ und anderen internationalen Medien einen Datensatz mit 130.000 Namen zugänglich gemacht. Auf der Festplatte finden sich auch Hunderte deutsche Treffer.


Schon vor Jahren war es ein beliebtes Spiel von mir, wahllos deutsche Namen im Handelsregister von Panama zu suchen. Eigentlich ein uraltes Thema und es werden wieder reflexhaft dieselben heuchlerischen Rufe nach Maßnahmen kommen, die dann doch nie folgen. Das wird sich erst ändern, wenn mal in einem Land wie Deutschland Zwangsabgaben auf Sparguthaben kommen, während sich die Reichen, die Betrüger und die reichen Betrüger mit ihren Offshore-Konten kaputt lachen. Wenn zum Schutz von Betrügern die Normalbürger geschröpft werden, nennt man das wohl "zypern".


> Die Enthüllungen bieten einen bislang unbekannten Einblick in einen Zweig der Finanzindustrie, der von totaler Diskretion lebt.


 
Schon vor Jahren wurden diese Machenschaften in dem Buch "Asoziale Marktwirtschaft" detailliert geschildert:
http://web916.basicbox9.server-home.net/leseproben.php?page=3&show=2



> Endlich reich
> Reich und hoch subventioniert – die Deutsche Bank weiß, wie man der Steuer entkommt
> von Von Hans Weiss


Vielleicht hätte diesem hervorragenden Buch ein weniger frevlerischer Titel helfen können, wenn die Wahrheit nicht mainstreamfähig ist...

Noch einmal die SZ:


> Seit Jahren bemühen sich OECD und EU, die Flucht des großen Geldes in Steueroasen einzudämmen. Laut einer 2012 erschienenen Studie der britischen Nichtregierungsorganisation Tax Justice Network werden in Steueroasen 21 bis 32 Billionen Dollar gebunkert (Studie als PDF). Dadurch sollen den Staaten Einkommensteuern von bis zu 280 Milliarden Dollar entgangen sein.


siehe dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/32-000-000-000-000-us-in-steueroasen-gebunkert.39490/
Vielleicht erinnert sich die SZ in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal wieder an diesen FDP-Fallschirmspringer. Der wusste auch, wie man Geld in Panama versteckt bzw. wie man es wieder in Deutschland einfließen lassen kann. Zum Wohl der FDP.
---

zum Thema Zypern & Heuchelei:
http://www.zeit.de/2012/47/Zypern-Steuerhinterziehung-Geldwaesche




> Irland wurde zugestanden, seinen niedrigen Körperschaftsteuersatz von 12,5 Prozent behalten zu dürfen, der aufgrund von Gewinnverlagerungen ebenfalls die Grundlage für massive Steuerumgehungen ist. Wie also soll man jetzt rechtfertigen, dass für Zypern nicht recht sein soll, was für Irland billig war?
> (...)
> Auch hier wird ein gemeinsamer Neuanfang in der Europäischen Union nötig sein, bei dem sich nicht nur Zypern, sondern auch Deutschland und die anderen Staaten der Gemeinschaft zu einer glaubwürdigen Strategie der Geldwäsche-Prävention verpflichten – und den Worten Taten folgen lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

Noch eine nette Verbindung von Zypern zu dieser BVI-Firma:
Erinnert sich noch jemand an die legendäre "Suite 2" Portland House, Gibraltar?
Das war ein Rattenloch erster Güte und einige übelste Firmen hatten da Ihren Sitz. Oft hatten diese Firmen mit einer zypriotischen Frau zu tun, von der einige mal vermuteten, sie sei mit diesem "Ami aus Eschborn" liiert ("Mr Crosskirk"), weil der zweite Teil des Namens "Crosskirk" identisch war zum Anfang ihres Nachnamens.
Das war aber Zufall (denn "Crosskirk" gehört in die Reihe von Briefkastenfirmennamen schottischen Ursprungs, die das Markenzeichen des Freiherren aus Mallorca waren).
Jene Frau Kirk*** war auch Direktorin einiger Firmen mit Sitz in jenem Postfach 3321, das zu der jetzt ins Visier geratenen BVI-Firmengründerfirma gehört.

Verdammt, was gäbe ich darum, diese 260 GB Daten anschauen zu dürfen


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2013)

http://www.stern.de/politik/ausland...ernehmer-mit-staatsbuergerschaft-1997549.html



> Russische und andere Unternehmer, die wegen der Zwangsabgabe auf Zypern mehr als drei Millionen Euro verloren haben, sollen als eine Art Entschädigung die Staatsbürgerschaft der Inselrepublik erhalten. (...)
> Für viele Russen, Chinesen und Ukrainer ist das Angebot verlockend. Sie können sich mit zyprischem Pass visafrei in ganz Europa und den meisten anderen Ländern der Welt bewegen.


Absurdistan ist überall...


> Die Regierung in Nikosia erörtert zudem weitere Maßnahmen für einen Neustart der zyprischen Wirtschaft. Unter anderem sollen - gegen den Willen der Kirche - zwei Kasinos im Südteil der Insel eröffnet werden.


Und dass längst zahlreiche Pornoimperien und Casinofirmen in Zypern steuerfrei ihre Gewinne kassiert haben, interessierte die Kirche nicht? Aber gut: Kirche und Heucheln ist ja wie ein weißer Schimmel...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2013)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/steueraffaere-um-uli-hoeness-ich-habe-riesenmist-gebaut-1.1662576-2



> Gauck stellte klar: "In unserem Land darf es in rechtlichen und moralischen Fragen nicht zweierlei Standards geben, einen für die Starken und einen für die Schwachen. Niemand darf selbst entscheiden, ob er Steuern zahlt oder nicht."


Genau das ist aber die Realität, oder? Sollte der Herr Gauck dies nicht bemerken, wäre durchaus mal zu überprüfen, ob mit seiner Wahrnehmuzng der Realität alles ok ist. Wer viel verdient, hat genügend Wege, seine Steuerlast zu reduzieren soweit er mag. Firmen dürfen dies sogar legal - bis hin zu negativer Steuer. Alle Parteien haben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.
Aber eigentlich ist unser Kapitalismus sehr sozialistisch, nur wird nicht das Vermögen sozialisiert, sondern ausschließlich das Risiko.


> Was sich keineswegs ausbreiten dürfe, sei das Gefühl: Wer nicht trickst, ist selbst schuld. "Dieses Gefühl gefährdet unsere Demokratie."


Die Befürchtung, dieses Gefühl breite sich aus, ist allein angesichts dessen, was man weiß, ebenfalls eine unfassbare Fehleinschätzung...
Wenn so etwas unsere Demokratie gefährdet, sollte unsere Demokratie mal darüber nachdenken, die SPD, die CDU und vor allem die FDP zu verbieten.

Ja, ja, Herr Gauck, Steuerhinterzieher sind asozial, hier steht's auch:
http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...ezeichnet-Steuerhinterzieher-als-asozial.html


> "Wer Steuern hinterzieht, verhält sich verantwortungslos oder gar asozial", sagte er dem Magazin "Stern".


Aber auch politische Entscheidungen, die es ermöglichen, Steuern legal zu "vermeiden", sind durchaus asozial. Also warum nicht gleich hinstellen und sagen, die deutsche Politik sei insgesamt asozial? Dann würde ich fast klatschen wollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2013)

u.a.
http://diepresse.com/home/wirtschaf...rchtet?_vl_backlink=/home/wirtschaft/index.do




> Zypern: Problem der Geldwäsche größer als befürchtet
> ...
> *Die dortigen Banken wüssten manchmal nicht einmal, wer ihre Kunden tatsächlich seien.* Außerdem hätten sie eine beträchtliche Zahl von verdächtigen Transaktionen nicht an die Behörden gemeldet.


Da freuen sich sicher einige der deutschen Firmen, die dort sitzen...Steuerhinterziehung asozial, jaja. Blabla.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2013)

bisschen offtopic, passt aber zum Thema Heuchelei: Der ungarische Demoktator darf das ungarische Volk in Ketten legen, da murrt Angela höchstens - aber kaum kommt er mit 'nem lächerlichen Hitlervergleich, wird aufgeschrieen...
Wie lächerlich ist das denn, wenn's nicht so tragisch wäre...
Aber wir haben Ungarn ja 12 Punkte beim ESC gegeben. Hurra!


> Es ist an der Zeit, dem Ungarn die Grenzen aufzuzeigen. Die konservative Europäische Volkspartei (EVP) sollte sich daran beteiligen. Ihr gehört Orbáns Partei Fidesz ebenso an wie Merkels CDU.


Jawollja. Es ist höchste Zeit, das ungarische Drama ernster zu nehmen als die Probleme wildgewordener zypriotischer, griechischer oder sonstiger Banken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2013)

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/geld...eiden-steuern-in-milliardenhoehe-2017149.html



> Deutsche Konzerne sparen einer Studie zufolge jährlich Milliarden Steuern, weil sie sich arm rechnen oder Gewinne ins Ausland verlagern. Nach einem Bericht der "Welt" errechneten die Wirtschaftsforscher des DIW, dass zwischen den nachgewiesenen Profiten der Kapital- und Personengesellschaften und den steuerlich erfassten Gewinnen nach den letzten verfügbaren Zahlen aus dem Jahr 2008 eine Lücke von rund 92 Milliarden Euro klaffte.
> ...zahlten die deutschen Unternehmen zwischen 2001 und 2008 nur etwa 21 Prozent Steuern auf ihre Gewinne...


Gewinne privatisieren, Risiken sozialisieren - die asoziale Komponente der sogenannten "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" ist offensichtlicher denn je und wird von allen Parteien mitgetragen. Wahlen helfen da nicht mehr. Es braucht neue Wege, sich zu wehren...


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/geld...eiden-steuern-in-milliardenhoehe-2017149.html
> 
> 
> Gewinne privatisieren, Risiken sozialisieren - die asoziale Komponente der sogenannten "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" ist offensichtlicher denn je und wird von allen Parteien mitgetragen. Wahlen helfen da nicht mehr. Es braucht neue Wege, sich zu wehren...


Das ist das System Brüderle/Rösler:
Man wettert seit Beginn der Krise gegen die evtl. Ausgabe von Eurobonds, da durch den für alle Euroländer gleichen Zinssatz die "Zinsen sozialisiert würden" (O-Ton Brüderle).
Gegen eine Sozialisierung der Bankenverluste habe ich diese beiden noch nie wettern gehört! Wann endlich erhält die FDP den Stellenwert, den sie verdient???


----------



## klausp (2 Juni 2013)

Es passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier her, hat aber sehr viel mit Heuchelei zu tun. Man zeigt in Deutschland auf die anderen, wirft mit Steinen und sitzt selbst im Glashaus.

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/die-beliebte-steueroase-deutschland


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2013)

Das passt sogar super, Danke für den tollen Link!



> Wer nicht in Deutschland lebt, kann Zinsen bei uns steuerfrei kassieren. Und für Nicht-EU-Bürger ist sogar das Bankgeheimnis ähnlich strikt wie jenes in der Schweiz. Professor Jarass: «Nur wenn das Heimatland massive Verdachtsmomente gegen einen bestimmten Steuerzahler hat, dann kann es in Deutschland eine Anfrage stellen und im Regelfall muss aber dann dieses Heimatland auch die Bank kennen und weitere Umstände des Steuerpflichtigen.»
> Auch bei der Geldwäsche ist Deutschland vorn
> Deutschland jagt seine Steuersünder - ist für Ausländer aber selbst Oase. Die Auskunftsmöglichkeit für ausländische Steuerbehörden *wurde ausgerechnet unter Peer Steinbrück 2009 noch eingeschränkt.* (...)
> 
> Das Netzwerk Steuergerechtigkeit sieht in seiner Liste der Steueroasen Deutschland seit Jahren auf Platz neun - *noch vor etablierten Oasen wie den Bermudas*. (...)  «Auch im Geldwäschebereich hat Deutschland noch ordentlich Nachholbedarf. Und hier sehen wir, dass Deutschland einfach einen gigantisch grossen Finanzplatz hat und gemessen daran nicht genug tut, um Vorkehrungen zu treffen, dass schmutzige Gelder hier nicht angelegt und gewaschen werden.» Die EU hat Deutschland mehrfach wegen mangelnder Umsetzung der Geldwäscherichtlinie gerügt.


----------

